#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Rook-, Brandmelders (met rookmachines)! FOUTJE!

## T_Sound

Hallo, aangezien ik hier nog geen specifiek toppic over gezien heb wil ik toch wel eens weten welke "grapjes" er bij jullie voorgekomen zijn, zodat er rook-, brandmelders e.d. af gegaan zijn (en dat de brandweer moest komen) en welke grappen er met rookmachines gebeurt zijn, wat niet de bedoeling was.

Ik zal eerst gaan:
In het theater waar ik "stage" liep. Motel Westcoast op bezoek en deze begonnen met soundchecken en hun crew gingen al wat kisten naar het achterpodium brengen/rollen.

Is er een crew lid die een kist naar achteren rolt, zonder dat hij deze vast had, komt ie precies met de hoeken van de kist tegen het brandmeld glaasje. Die breekt natuurlijk en er komt een hoop lawaai van de sirenes af. De artiesten hebben in ears, dus daar wordt alles een stukje harder op uitversterkt. Vloekend trekken ze de oortjes uit.

De brandweer die zat in hetzelfde gebouw als waar het theater zat, dus die was er binnen een minuut nadat de melding er was, dus bellen heeft niet veel zin.

Al met al konden we er wel om lachen.

2e gevalletje,
In een poppodium, technofeestje, rookmachine aangezet om voor te verwarmen, maar we hadden de analoge controller ipv DMX. Dus wij gingen eten, kwartiertje later komt er wat rook langs de deuren van de kantine.

Blijkt mijn collega de continious knop van de rookmachine perongelijk ingedrukt te hebben, dus zodra die warm was ging die spuiten.

Helft van het pand stond onder de rook en ik wou dus de zaal in lopen om dat knopje uit te zetten.

Maar ik wist dat er ergens in het midden van de zaal een pilaar stond, alleen je zag geen hand voor ogen, totdat ik de pilaar vond, op een pijnlijke wijze...:S  :Big Grin: 

Nu jullie!!

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik heb op school wel gezien dat ze video opnames maakten, daarbij was wat rook nodig in de wc.. 10 minuten later stond de brandweer met 3 wagens voor de deur.. concierge kon het nummer niet vinden van de brandweer.. 

Gebeurde er toch nog eens iets op school...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## daviddewaard

Heb het ook wel eens gehad op locatie dat het brandalarm afging maar de PA zo hard stond dat het niet hoorbaar was en ineens de brandweer in de zaal stond

----------


## DJ-Jan

Een keer gehad op een middelbare school dat ik aan kwam lopen met mijn rookmachine, vraag aan de docent die alles moest regelen of het brandalarm aanstond. Volgens de docent moest dat wel uitstaan, er werd vaker gefeest in die ruimte met rookmachines en toen ging het alarm ook nooit af.

Afijn, feest begint en na een kleine 30 minuten komt de desbetreffende docent naar mij toe met de vraag of ik wat minder rook kon gebruiken aangezien het brandalarm al 10 minuten aan stond (en niemand op school aanwezig die wist hoe het uit moest).

Zelf hadden we nergens last van, de muziek stond hard genoeg en dus de rest van de avond door gefeest met het alarm aan (tot een conciërge het eindelijk uit kreeg).

Brandweer werd wel afgebeld, daar heb ik dus verder geen last mee gehad.

Ook nog eens last gehad met de wijkagent, ik had net een nieuwe rookmachine gekocht en probeerde die thuis bij het raam uit. Keurige witte rookpluimen kwamen er uit tot de wijkagent opbelden met de vraag of we konden stoppen met het maken van rook of mijn rookmachine werd ingenomen, er waren namelijk mensen die dachten dat er echt brand was.....(Ik altijd maar denken dat rook van brand niet wit is?)

----------


## moderator

Foto's?
Zoekfunctie: brandmelders?

----------


## renevanh

Brandmelders... altijd lol mee.

Huiskamer tienerdisco, uiteraard een veiligheidbewust gezin met brandmelder in die ruimte.
Het grapje is: daar kwam ik pas na afloop achter toen ik hem zag hangen, hele avond rook gespoten, ding is nooit afgegaan.

Ook leuk: een leerling op een school die helpt met licht en vlak voor het einde  van het feestje (22:00 uur) nog even de zaal volspuit. De persoon die de sleutel had en zou afsluiten (waaronder brandalarm er weer op) heeft tot 3:00 uur moeten wachten voor het alarm er weer op kon, toen pas waren alle melders op 'veilig'.

----------


## T_Sound

En dat zijn nou leuke pest momentjes. Die jongen die zou afsluiten zal wel flink gebaald hebben.

Wij hadden bij ons op school een afzuiging. Die had de zaal goed vol rook, binnen 10 minuten weer kraak helder.

----------


## mhsounds

Wij gebruikten tijdens een lichtles op school de hazer nogal enthousiast...Brandalarm afgegaan.
Vandaag was minimaal gebruik toegestaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Lijkt me toch niet slim op een school waar je vaak een rookmachine gebruikt om een show alarm ofzo in te stellen.

----------


## T_Sound

Ja ik ken dat grapje, bij ons ook, een hardstyle afsluitparty, klasgenoot van me (nu oud klasgenoot) die vondt het ook nodig een pro2000 vol te laten spuiten. Toen was net het nummer ten einde, 1 seconde stilte en toen het alarm, maar omdat iedereen dacht dat het nog bij het nummer hoorde deed niemand iets, totdat ik als geluidsman met de schuiven dicht opstond om te kijken wat er was, toen hadden ze het pas in e gaten.

----------


## DMiXed

Leuk dat bij dit topic ook een advertentie staat van brandbeveiliging :Big Grin: 
langleve google adds, waar ze het in een ander topic al over hadden :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugfire

het blijft altijd weer leuk om te zien wat je verwacht aan te treffen wanneer je een topic opent die in het "foto" forum staat.

----------


## Back on Track

bij een vriend van mij een rookmachine bekijken....


staan er wat buren te aan te bellen (met brandblusser in de hand) dat het huis in de brand staat...

----------


## daveyb

Laatst was het wel lachen, moest ik komen voor een foutje in de lichttafel. Die mensen hadden niet verteld wat er aan de hand was alleen dat de lichttafel bleef hangen op een bepaalde preset/chase. Is wel lachen als je dan daar komt en je ziet dat hij net bij de rookmachine blijft hangen. Dat ding bleef continu spuiten. De zaal stond na half uur toen ik aankwam helemaal wit, was ook nog eens dikke vloeistof ook nog :P

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En ik maar denken dat dit een foto-topic was...  :Frown: 
Waren zeker allemaal mislukt door de dichte mist...

----------


## renevanh

> De zaal stond na half uur toen ik aankwam helemaal wit, was ook nog eens dikke vloeistof ook nog :P



Niemand die op het idee komt de stroom van dat ding te trekken of DMX er even uit (al helpt dat niet altijd)?

----------


## @lex

Crackertje in de kleine zaal in Zoetermeer. Brand- en rookmelders in de kleine zaal laten uitzetten. Aantal idioten van een grote, niet nader te noemen musical die mijn zaal gebruikten als transportroute van de foyer naar backstage die de deur lieten openstaan naar een andere zone (want dat is makkelijker als we straks nog eens langskomen). Brandweer op de koffie!

@lex

----------


## gaffer

> Heb het ook wel eens gehad op locatie dat het brandalarm afging maar de PA zo hard stond dat het niet hoorbaar was en ineens de brandweer in de zaal stond



 
das toch een hele vreemde brandmeldcentrale/ontruimingscentrale.
Die van ons schakelt de PA en geluidsspannig af als de slow-whoop gaat lopen.
En pas als de BMC in rust is komt de spanning weer terug.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> das toch een hele vreemde brandmeldcentrale/ontruimingscentrale.
> Die van ons schakelt de PA en geluidsspannig af als de slow-whoop gaat lopen.
> En pas als de BMC in rust is komt de spanning weer terug.



Dit is wettelijk ook verplicht als er (tijdelijke) geluidsinstallaties komen in een zaal... Bij een permanente installatie moet zelfs een ingesproken boodschap hoorbaar zijn bij afgaan van het alarm.

----------


## rolanddeg

Betreffende hoorbare slow-whoop en ingesproken bandjes: dit is níet in zijn geheel wettelijk vastgelegd. Dit zijn gemeentelijke besluiten en aan de preventist van de brandweer om dergelijke constructies op te leggen.

In het theater waar ik enige jaren werkzaam ben geweest hadden we bijvoorbeeld géén ontruimings-installatie (=slow-whoop). Hier is bewust voor gekozen, gezien de paniekreactie van grote groepen mensen in een relatief kleine ruimte. Ik zou een paarhonderd man die niet goed weet waar men heen moet niet graag voor m'n kiezen willen hebben... Ons brandmeldsysteem gaf een piepsignaal in de foyer, voor de BHV'ers herkenbaar als een BMI-signaal. Deze lokaliseren vervolgens de brandhaard en besluiten óf er ontruimd moet worden, en zo ja via welke vluchtroutes. Er lag dan ook altijd een microfoon op een tactische plek om ontruimings-instructies te geven... 

Dit systeem werkte in ons geval erg goed, echter je hebt wel een BHV team nodig wat goed op elkaar ingespeeld is. Ook de technicus moet weten hoe het spelletje in elkaar zit. 

Persoonlijk ben ik niet zo voor systemen die in een keer alle spanning er af gooien. Dit veroorzaakt verwarrende situaties waar geen sturing aan gegeven kan worden. Gevolg: paniek. Je krijgt nog geen eens meer de kans om aan te geven welke uitgangen wél en níet gebruikt kunnen worden. Mensen hebben altijd de drang een onbekend gebouw te verlaten via de weg hoe ze zijn binnen gekomen, echter wat nou als die route opeens onveilig is? Dan ga je publieksstromen krijgen richting de deur, en gelijktijdig een stroom die weer wég willen van de deur. Met alle gevolgen van dien...

Ohja, mijn grootste frustratie op gebied van automatische brandmeldingen: gebruikers die systemen op eigen houtje resetten, voordat de brandweer ter plaatse is... De sirene uitzetten mag bij een ongewenste melding, maar PLEASE reset de centrale niet! Dan is alle informatie over de melding (plaats, aard enz) gewist, en kunnen wij (=brandweer) de oorzaak nooit meer achterhalen... Dus ook geen advies geven hoe deze meldingen te voorkomen zijn.

Overigens mogen automatische brandmeldsystemen wel uitgeschakeld worden, maar dan moet je mij even inhuren... Combi brandwacht en geluidstech, wat wil je nog meer  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Overigens mogen automatische brandmeldsystemen wel uitgeschakeld worden, maar dan moet je mij even inhuren... Combi brandwacht en geluidstech,_ wat wil je nog meer_



Een brandalarm wat niet af gaat vanwege de rook van mijn rookmachine  :Wink:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Tijdens een prive feestje in de zillion (antwerpen) wat fun met een MDG MAX 5000 (Co2 hazer met output van 445 m2 per minuut), op een gegeven moment kwam de brandweer buiten de feest verlichting verzorgen met 5 wagens aangezien dat er uit alle kieren en gaatjes rook kwam dachten ze dat er een serieuse vik was  :Stick Out Tongue:  

anyway veel fun gehad met die mdg, aangezien je bij gebruik in een normale discotheek je een beetje veel overkill hebt kun je met 1 druk op de knop een complete verduistering creeren (pda met brightness op max wit scherm, 15cm van je gezicht en het licht er van niet meer zien LOL )

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Oja vuurspuwen in een kelder met sprinkler installatie is ook geen goed idee  :Big Grin: 







Ook handig als niemand weet hoe ze het systeem uitzetten of waar de hoofdkraan zit xD gevolg 20 cm water  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Crackertje in de kleine zaal in Zoetermeer. Brand- en rookmelders in de kleine zaal laten uitzetten. Aantal idioten van een grote, niet nader te noemen musical die mijn zaal gebruikten als transportroute van de foyer naar backstage die de deur lieten openstaan naar een andere zone (want dat is makkelijker als we straks nog eens langskomen). Brandweer op de koffie!



Ook Zoetermeer? Dan zal niemand last hebben gehad van een onderbroken voorstelling, toch?
Voorstelling gehad in de grote zaal, ik was backstage bezig met afvalwater van een schoonmaakactie weggooien toen er ineens een theatermedewerker achter me stond: "Ik doe even de deur dicht, want er komt een ploeg brandweermannen voorbij sprinten."

Kennelijk stond er ergens een tosti-ijzer af te fikken, tijdens de voorstelling nergens last van gehad.

Het kan ook anders (toevallig dezelfde tour): Stadsschouwburg A'dam, 15 minuten voor aanvang... Je loopt het zijtoneel op en ziet ineens dat het brandscherm dicht is, ook alle deuren zijn dichtgeklapt van de magneten door het brandalarm. Oorzaak: er was iets aangefikt in de keuken van Cox (restaurant onder de schouwburg).  :Confused:

----------


## jasperbhofman

Afgelopen zaterdag:
In het adostadion was een feest voor alle vrijwilligers van den haag, in totaal 4 zalen. Ik stond in een zaal met een bandje.

Zitten we net lekker te eten, komt er een brandalarm in dertigduizend talen voorbij, kneiterhard!!!! Ook nog eens ruim een kwartier lang. Bleek een drive-in ergens in een zaal iets te enthousiast geweest met de rookdoos.  Mooie was ook nog dat alle speakers meededen, dus ook die op het veld, waarschijnlijk hebben aardig wat mensen richting den haag het gehoord :Big Grin:

----------


## jens

ehm een keer in een oude boerderij gestaan op een feest voor eerstejaars studenten...

hoop moois te zien in het publiek...lopen er ineens brandweer mannen met maskers en perslucht op tussendoor te stieren haha was ook effe de rookmelder afgegaan

----------


## jans

Na een reparatie een rookmachine in de schuur aangezet.
Moet toch even opwarmen, tijd voor een bakkie.
Toen ik terug was bleek dat ik de remote op volle output had gezet.
Zag geen hand voor ogen.
Achter mijn garage stond een seniorenflat, de flat staat er nog maar ik ben verhuisd. Ik heb beetje bij beetje de rook naar buiten gelaten om te voorkomen dat de brandweer gebeld zou worden.
Er zijn weinig dagen dat ik een kleine garage wens maar dat was er eentje.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Er zijn weinig dagen dat ik een kleine garage wens maar dat was er eentje.



 
Waarom?

Als je garage te klein was geweest had je misschien wel rookschade gehad van dat ding... (denk aan huisdieren etc... :Big Grin: )


Daan

----------


## tarpan

Een tijdje geleden een LJ ingehuurd om bij een coverband een leuke show te laten creëren.
Iedereen weet wel dat er heel wat bezoekers van een (DJ-)fuif het leuk vinden om vlak voor een rookmachine te gaan staan en daar wat onnozel te doen.
On-stage zet je je rookmachine echter best niet full-on als 'ie anderhalve meter van, en richting sologitarist zet... :Embarrassment: 
Gitarist was nergens meer te bespeuren en aan de solo kon je horen dat hij zijn snaren ook niet meer zag  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Na het optreden is hij zijn rookmachine wel een 3-tal meter verder mogen gaan zoeken :Frown:

----------


## Dj Yves

in het plaatselijke discootje had iemand de rookcontroller op het podium gelegd, leuk als de gitarist op de aan knop gaat staan.
en afgelopen vrijdag liet iemand het ding anstaan, toen ik het zag ging het brandalarm al af maar was in de zaal niet te horen.

----------


## djstijn

> in het plaatselijke discootje had iemand de rookcontroller op het podium gelegd, leuk als de gitarist op de aan knop gaat staan.
> en afgelopen vrijdag liet iemand het ding anstaan, toen ik het zag ging het brandalarm al af maar was in de zaal niet te horen.



Haha yves  :Smile: 
Dat was inderdaad wat toen die gitarist erop ging staan,
en iedereen ons maar aankijken zet dat ding toch uit man!:P
Wij zo doen uhm wij hebben niets gedaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

Thuis rookmachine een aangezet, hoor ik een half uur later (toen ie al lang uit was) een brandweersirene toch wel heel dichtbij komen. Stopten ze recht voor m'n raam met een klein busje. 
Bleek het voor m'n buurman te zijn ,hij was benauwd geworden of iets..

En dan zet je hem een keer aan op school, gaat het alarm niet af, nee er komt een boze schoonmaakster tegen je zeuren dat zij die vloeistof zo moeilijk van de grond af krijgt.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## erik minnen

juist voorgehad: volle zaal 460 toeschouwers, en dan vind een muzikant in de loges het leuk om een brandmelder in te drukken  :Mad: . hebben net niet de zaal hoeven te evacueren, maar de politie en brandweer was wel al onderweg!!

----------


## mhsounds

Airco was dit weekend niet aan waarom weet ik niet, mijn hazertje lekker aan, hey brandalarm gaat af...
Foutje, publiek boos omdat gelijk de spanning van de PA afgaat en de dj alles opvangen met zijn monitors  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Gelukkig zijn er technische oplossingen voor "ongewilde of ongewenste brandmeldingen" en zijn er richtlijnen voor professioneel aangelegde installatie bij grote bedrijven of bedrijfspanden.

Tal van verzekeraars hebben de voorkeur voor optische rookmelders, gewoon omdat deze sneller reageren (maar dus ook vaak ongewild of ongewenst) en dus mogelijkerwijs een kleinere schade zullen hebben.

Zo zijn er combinatie melders (optisch en thermisch) en thermische rookmelders. Deze moeten een bepaalde temperatuur  bereiken voordat er uberhaupt een doormelding is. Dit is al een stuk prettiger in installaties waar er bijvoorbeeld een kleine 400 stuks zitten en er beschreven staat hoeveel valse doormeldingen erop jaarbasis mogen zijn.

De NEN2654 beschrijft de eisen voor het beheer, de controle en het onderhoud van brandmeldinstallaties. Deze norm is bedoeld te worden toegepast op overeenkomstig NEN2535 uitgevoerde autonome brandmeldinstallaties, aangebracht in gebouwen zoals kantoren, onderwijsgebouwen, verzorgingstehuizen, bejaardencentra, hotels, ziekenhuizen en industriële objecten. 

Voor tal van gebruikte voorbeelden durf ik met aan zekerheid grenzende waarschijnlijkheid te zeggen dat dit installaties betrof die niet aan voornoemde norm voldoen.

----------


## rolanddeg

Nu is het zo dat de brandweer een jaarlijkse controle houdt in openbare gelegenheden. Een van de zaken die onderzocht worden is dat het OMS (Openbaar Meld Systeem):

- Aan alle gestelde eisen voldoet (de normeringen die jij opnoemt);
- Het systeem zijn onderhoud krijgt;
- Er een logboek van activiteiten omtrent het systeem wordt bijgehouden.

Maw.: iedere brandmeldinstallatie moet gewoon aan de gestelde eisen voldoen  :Smile: 

Het grootst aantal OMS-brandmeldingen dat ik binnen krijgt komen overigens vanuit de bejaardencentra/ verzorgingstehuizen en winkelcentra, waarvan jij suggereert dat deze wél aan de gelden eisen voldoen. Zijn ze ook, dat is alleen geen garantie op het voorkomen van loze brandmeldingen!

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> - Aan alle gestelde eisen voldoet (de normeringen die jij opnoemt);
> - Het systeem zijn onderhoud krijgt;
> - Er een logboek van activiteiten omtrent het systeem wordt bijgehouden.



Ja, dat klopt... maar er dient ook een Opgeleid Persoon aangesteld zijn welke in het bezit is van een geldig certificaat. Verder dient het onderhoud volgens de norm uitgevoerd worden (dus zowel de beheertaken als de OP taken)





> Het grootst aantal OMS-brandmeldingen dat ik binnen krijgt komen overigens vanuit de bejaardencentra/ verzorgingstehuizen en winkelcentra, waarvan jij suggereert dat deze wél aan de gelden eisen voldoen. Zijn ze ook, dat is alleen geen garantie op het voorkomen van loze brandmeldingen



Mijn ervaring is dat juist bij dit soort centra's de gebruikers (dus mederwerkers) niet weten hoe dergelijke centrales werken en hoe alarmen (en dus de doormelding) afgesteld kan worden. Training zou hier een hele verbetering kunnen brengen.

----------

